# Tenney to Join NELSAP???



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2010)

Folks on the NELSAP Board have been *throwing this around* for about a week, based on a report from a reliable source that Tenney was going to close its ski operations, auction off equipment, and go out of business.  Another industry insider said that PSNH was peddling former Tenney snowmaking equipment which had been seized to pay off debt.  

There's been no season pass sale and Tenney's site is changed over and has no skiing information.  

Any insight from folks in here as to what is going on, if anything?


----------



## bobbutts (Apr 12, 2010)

No inside info, but damn that place was empty when I visited.  Poor lifts, poor snow conditions, and poor marketing.  Terrain just so so.  No surprise to me at all if they're done for good.


----------



## jerryg (Apr 12, 2010)

Pretty sad when you have a college right there...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2010)

I had heard that EMS was going to run camps and programs at Tenney, but judging by the fact that their *Nor'Easter Event is at Loon* that seems in doubt.

I also noticed that EMS is using a logo that looks like Sugarloaf's....unless Sugarloaf is a sponsor (?)


----------



## skiadikt (Jun 16, 2010)

wasn't tenney the area that hooked up with snow magic with plans to offer summer skiing. guess that didn't work to well for them ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> wasn't tenney the area that hooked up with snow magic with plans to offer summer skiing. guess that didn't work to well for them ...


 
Yes that was about 7 years ago and under a different ownership.


----------



## speden (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they did close.  I wanted to try skiing them this past winter, but their trail count was always low, and reading between the lines in their snow reports gave the impression of a very poorly run or underfunded operation.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2010)

speden said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they did close.  I wanted to try skiing them this past winter, but their trail count was always low, and reading between the lines in their snow reports gave the impression of a very poorly run or underfunded operation.



I bought the $99 season pass special there two years ago and had some great days, but only because it was a good snow year.  I actually enjoy the terrain for what it is.  There are some cool low angle glades, I found a couple of fun shots not on the map and a few of their cruisers have nice character.

That said, in this day and age, I think for them to survive, they'd need to be purchased by a company with enough resources to replace the summit lift with a HSQ, rehaul the snowmaking and market themselves as a mellow family place priced in the mid-50s.   i.e. follow the Ragged model for mid-sized areas.


----------



## threecy (Jun 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> That said, in this day and age, I think for them to survive, they'd need to be purchased by a company with enough resources to replace the summit lift with a HSQ, rehaul the snowmaking and market themselves as a mellow family place priced in the mid-50s.   i.e. follow the Ragged model for mid-sized areas.



The Ragged model pushed the owners of Ragged at the time into bankruptcy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2010)

yes because they didn't have enough resources to overhual the snowmaking and market the place properly.

my understanding is they've been making a modest profit the past couple seasons.  

Is it likely that an investor is going to come into Tenney, dump the 10 mil or so needed into it to make it viable knowing it would take many many years to get that investment back?  hell no.  I'm just saying it's what I think the place needs to be able to survive otherwise it will indeed be on the nelsap list.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2010)

threecy said:


> The Ragged model pushed the owners of Ragged at the time into bankruptcy.


 
From where I sit what did it was putting in a six pack and not being able to afford to keep it spinning.  Maybe I am completely off, but it's just an observation.  The place, like Pats Peak, was always run conservatively by the same family who did their own construction work and added a little bit here and there to keep it going and kept things simple.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2010)

taxes were an issue

http://www.concordmonitor.com/article/resort-owners-get-reprieve?page=0,0

Other lifts on the mountain were in severe disrepair, one of which was removed.  Numerous broken snowmaking lines, some of which still need some work, but most have been repaired.

Yes, the former owners did bite off more than they could chew, but it's all relative to financial reserves.  I don't think putting in the Six Pack was a bad decision for the mountain, but I do think for them as owners it was.


----------



## threecy (Jun 16, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> From where I sit what did it was putting in a six pack and not being able to afford to keep it spinning.  Maybe I am completely off, but it's just an observation.  The place, like Pats Peak, was always run conservatively by the same family who did their own construction work and added a little bit here and there to keep it going and kept things simple.



The late installation of the 6 Pack (it didn't open until the middle of the 2001-2002 season), as well as the subsequent half-or-so-season-closures of the 6 Pack and Spear Mountain Triple were due to a lack of funds.  They purchased the 6 Pack in 2001 because it was relatively cheap - it was originally ordered by another ski area (I forget which one offhand), but after a cancellation, Poma wanted to unload the inventory.

Pats Peak has chosen thus far not to install a detach.



deadheadskier said:


> taxes were an issue


Property taxes are often the last bills to get paid by ski areas.  Thus, during a bad year, they're likely to go unpaid, and continue to add up as interest/penalties build.

http://www.concordmonitor.com/article/resort-owners-get-reprieve?page=0,0



deadheadskier said:


> Yes, the former owners did bite off more than they could chew, but it's all relative to financial reserves.  I don't think putting in the Six Pack was a bad decision for the mountain, but I do think for them as owners it was.


It's a lot more than financial reserves.  High speed detaches use tremendously more energy than fixed grips, require much more maintenance hours, require more advanced maintenance skills, and have much more costly parts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm aware.  I'm just saying that for almost every area over 1000 vert in the east whose name is not Mad River Glen, the expectation is that the main lift should be a detachable.  There are some areas such as Shawnee Peak, ME where this is not the case and it works for them.  Tenney doesn't have the benefit of being the only game 45 minutes away from a metro area of 250K people like Shawnee does.


----------



## threecy (Jun 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Tenney doesn't have the benefit of being the only game 45 minutes away from a metro area of 250K people like Shawnee does.



Tenney would be caught between markets - the price point they'd need to attract skiers would likely only be attainable if they did not go the detach route.  If they go the detach route, they'd likely hit the lift ticket level of larger areas, thus pushing them to the bottom of that pack.

Tenney has a bunch of obstacles - the infrastructure is old and has been picked through over the years.  The snowmaking system is inadequate for a modern ski area.  The only decent lift is a lower mountain lift - the other two are nearing half a century in age and would be inadequate if Tenney were to draw the numbers necessary to make it sustainable.

Tenney has limited room for real estate development given its current footprint.  The original development (near the beginner area) as well as the 1980s development (near the triple) already have the slope side plots developed and long since sold (and selling below condo market value in the general Lakes Region).  The remaining plots in the 1980s development (including at least one incomplete condo) are a bit out of the way.

Tenney also has left a bad taste in the mouth of the local community, due to issues with previous ownership groups.  They've gone under and/or changed ownership numerous times (including a name change briefly in the early 90s), and left some customers and vendors high and dry.  Even with new ownership, it does take a long time to heal such wounds.

Bottom line, the best chance Tenney likely has toward survival is an owner who can toss millions of dollars into the mountain and then sustain at least half a decade of annual losses.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 17, 2010)

threecy said:


> Tenney has limited room for real estate development given its current footprint.  The original development (near the beginner area) as well as the 1980s development (near the triple) already have the slope side plots developed and long since sold (and selling below condo market value in the general Lakes Region).


The lack of new development is a big issue as so many expansions are funded by real estate. However, the condos on slope are currently selling on par with most other condos in the Pemi-Baker area (for those similar in age, design, and build quality). However, that in and of itself is a problem as slopeside condos should be substantially above the market price for the area.

I (very) briefly considered Tenney before we bought our Condo in Ashland. It was actually a little less expensive buying a condo with river access in Ashland than Tenney. But local knowledge is that the Tenney condos are not the best built. And with a ski area of uncertain future, who wants to take the risk? An out of business ski area surely would decrease values.

I wonder how many of those units are permanent versus vacationer ownership versus rental? I bet you would find a very high percentage of permanent residents compared to almost any other slope side condo at any other mountain.


----------



## threecy (Jun 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I (very) briefly considered Tenney before we bought our Condo in Ashland. It was actually a little less expensive buying a condo with river access in Ashland than Tenney. But local knowledge is that the Tenney condos are not the best built. And with a ski area of uncertain future, who wants to take the risk? An out of business ski area surely would decrease values.


The 80s development looks slightly better than the 60s development in terms of quality, but indeed, they do not seem to match up well to much of the rest of the market.  From what I've been seeing, the Tenney condos sell (as opposed to list price) below the price of other condos of their size in the area.  The prices were especially low prior to SnoMagic, if I recall.



riverc0il said:


> I wonder how many of those units are permanent versus vacationer ownership versus rental? I bet you would find a very high percentage of permanent residents compared to almost any other slope side condo at any other mountain.


I don't have the numbers, but it seems that a lot of folks who own or rent there don't appear to be skiers, based upon my limited number of off season visits.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

*Not so much*

Well, I just seem to be the bearer of bad news here today.

I cannot get a hold of anybody at Tenney.  
- I called the Tenney number and got a recording from "White Mountain Explorations" indicating they are now closed for the year, and will see you again in the spring.
- I called SkiNH and they indicated Tenny is not a part of that group (has not been in the past either) and knew nothing.
- I called the Chamber of commerce and they didn't know anything, except that it always was a day by day, year by year thing.
- I called certain lodging outfits that in the past offered ski-and-stay packages with them.  They "heard" that Tenney would not operate this winter and has not been able to contact them.
- www.tennymtn.com - Well, you see what I see...

I am only a hair's breadth away from writing them off.  

Another sad day in the north country.  Weak economies take down the weakest first...

:-(


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 20, 2010)

*The word around the campfire....*

I've heard conflicting reports around town, but the universal opinion is that there will be no skiing there this year. (Lift serviced, that is:wink: )

One source told of foreclosure, another (more reliable) said no foreclosure but current owner has abandoned hope of operating the ski area, and that the yurts, and even much of the summer operation's equipment,  have been removed.

Only first hand report I can give is that I drove up to the parking lot 3 weeks ago and it was even more desolate up there than ever.  Looked very sad.

This is all just small town scuttlebutt amplified by the internet, though.  Maybe they will pull a rabbit out of their ass.  But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like its time to pick up a ski area on the cheap


----------



## cannonist (Oct 20, 2010)

http://www.tenneymtn.com/ 

this works you just can't get winter info


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

cannonist said:


> http://www.tenneymtn.com/
> 
> this works you just can't get winter info



You can't read anything from a web site update or lack there of.  Picking up the phone is more reliable.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

cannonist said:


> http://www.tenneymtn.com/
> 
> this works you just can't get winter info


 
Yes, that was the mountain's website which is now redirected to the summer program.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> I've heard conflicting reports around town, but the universal opinion is that there will be no skiing there this year. (Lift serviced, that is:wink: )


That's what I'm talking about. Never good to see a ski area go under, especially a ski area of Tenney's size. Something good might as well come from it. And I think it will likely be very good for those of us that take advantage.


----------



## threecy (Oct 20, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, that was the mountain's website which is now redirected to the summer program.



Which is interesting, as the summer operation is independent of the ski area.  When I attempted to reach the ski area earlier this offseason, they said they were not connected, and they had no clue how to get in touch with anyone from the ski area.

I've been in continued contact local business owners and they've heard nothing.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

I never like to see an area go under and get transformed into something else, like condos.   At that point, there is no unwinding it.  Once you lose an area, you know damn well that the political and environmental climate will prohibit you from creating a new one from scratch.  We need to save all our footprints.  That's why I worry about places like Maple Valley.


----------



## Rushski (Oct 21, 2010)

As others here had done, I had the $99 pass a couple seasons ago.  I'm pretty much a Friday skier.  With my work schedule and taking a few extra days off get me out quiter a bit.  That year every time I went to Tenney on a Friday the double would be on wind hold and some days it never opened.  

Hard to believe that I didn't get my money's worth but I didn't.  Also I don't mind natural conditions to some extent, but coming over a rise to see a football-field-sized bare spot is a bit much without as much as a thin cover sign.  

If they put any money into lifts and snowmaking they probably could do alright as the terrain isn't bad as long as you can get beyond the triple).  Location is easy to get to.  Some decent management could truly make a decent place out of it...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2010)

Tenney had windholds?  I don't recall that chair being THAT exposed.


----------



## threecy (Oct 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Tenney had windholds?  I don't recall that chair being THAT exposed.



There are a lot of crossovers on that lift line and the upper part is fairly exposed due to the topography around it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Tenney had windholds?  I don't recall that chair being THAT exposed.



moe like *cough* windhold *cough*

Think it was mecanical issues if not sometimes not wanting to staff it.  

There was 1 day it was on hold where I thought it might have been legitimate.  The wind does whip a bit at the top over the long flat approach.

I did enjoy my time at Tenney that winter, but it was a great snow year.  conditions were great most of the time.  Think I did 6 days there.  For $99, that's a really good deal.

Even when open, the double did drive me nuts.  That thing has to be 15+ minutes to the top.


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> moe like *cough* windhold *cough*
> 
> Think it was mecanical issues if not sometimes not wanting to staff it.



Yeah.  And it was pretty apparent that there was one guy, Denny, who was the chief cook and bottle washer type, who handled just about every Mtn op issue going on there.  It is sad to say that they had to triage their problems and the one that got kicked down the road would be taking care of the frickin' lift to the top of the mountain and 2/3rds of the terrain.  But that gives a good idea of why the place was so marginal.

Earning turns at a freshly closed ski area is a little bit sad, when it is still raw.  It gives you some melancholia to dwell on on the way up.  But the mind is cleared on the way down8)


----------



## threecy (Oct 21, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Even when open, the double did drive me nuts.  That thing has to be 15+ minutes to the top.



In 2006 with no stops, it was a 12 minute ride.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 21, 2010)

12 minute ride up was my experience there too . Too bad we had a few decent days there several years ago . I hate to see these smaller places go under , yet the capital investment and the ability to ride out a sustained period of bottom line hits is daunting for potential investors  in this economy


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

threecy said:


> In 2006 with no stops, it was a 12 minute ride.



Isn't that the problem though? There always will be stops!


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Isn't that the problem though? There always will be stops!



Hardly any.  Because the lift was 3/4ths empty most of the time.


----------



## threecy (Oct 21, 2010)

billski said:


> Isn't that the problem though? There always will be stops!



I just wanted to get the real number out there - I think elsewhere I've heard 20 minutes.

Had Tenney completed the late 1980s expansion, it wouldn't have been an issue, as the never-opened upper mountain lift would have covered this.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 21, 2010)

I went there with my 12yo son last year and the top was closed but it was very windy. The issue I had was that most of the lower mountain was closed to. I did teach him bad things and we poached a few trails that had 8 inches of untouched powder on them. We ended up getting caught (bad dad) but the ski patroller just said don't do it again and enjoy the powder.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 18, 2010)

*Want to buy a ski area?*

Be in Plymouth, NH Dec 15th at Tenney Mountain, just bring lots of money! $170,000 in back taxes due. Article in today's Union Leader. Frank Nicito, current owner in deep!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess we now know what is going on with Tenney!


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

Based on how they paid their taxes, it's no surprise it was a hand-to-mouth operation.  Cash flow killed them.   I have to wonder what kind of buyers are out there.  I wonder if Peak Resorts would want to grab a mid-state niche market?  They seem to have a several of them in PA and did well with Crotched.

Too bad, as the article says, 1400 feet.  You can do a lot with 1400 feet.  Ask Magic!


----------



## rocojerry (Nov 18, 2010)

Never had a chance to check it out, under lift service, guess I'll add it to my winter hikes todo this year.... 

Or it will be one more year overgrown, when I do.....


----------



## Masskier (Nov 18, 2010)

11/18/2010 9:01:00 AM
Mt. For Sale
Associated Press


PLYMOUTH, N.H. (AP) — A New Hampshire ski area that owes the town of Plymouth $170,000 in back taxes is going on the auction block.

The Tenney Mountain ski area in Plymouth and Groton includes 445 acres of ski resort, 385 acres of vacant land and almost 40 acres of an undeveloped subdivision.

The New Hampshire Union Leader says the ski area operated in six of the past seven winters on an increasingly bare-bones basis.

The paper published an ad for the sale on Wednesday.

Plymouth Tax Collector Linda Buffington says she has not received official notice of the sale.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 18, 2010)

I skied Tenney a couple times back in the late 80's/ early 90's.  It was a fun mountain when there was enough natural snow.

I still have a couple of free passes that have been sitting around since 2003 (?) when they didn't open for the season.  I had picked up the passes at the Boston Ski Show- interestingly enough, they didn't have any dates on 'em.  So the year after they had closed, I emailed them to see if they were still good.  They said, sure, just bring them to guest services and you'll be all set.

Alas, I never got back up there.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

I used to save my ratty old lift tickets on wickets.  Too bad I chucked them.   Would have been a kind of sad memorial to lost areas....


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

KD7000 said:


> I still have a couple of free passes that have been sitting around since 2003 (?) when they didn't open for the season.  I had picked up the passes at the Boston Ski Show-



Which reminds me.  I just discovered I have a free ticket voucher from Saddleback from the early 80's with the old cowboy logo.  There are no terms or expiration date listed.  I wonder if they would still honor it?   Long shot!  8)


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad I was able to ski it last year for my one and only time


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2010)

Ouch. Time to get my skins ready. Even if they actually get a buyer on December 15th, that will be too late to open the place this season by the  time the deal closed. 

Looks like I will be doing a crap ton of skinning this year. All the untracked I can earn with every storm.


----------



## billski (Nov 18, 2010)

Steve will have a harem of fine BC lines. The question will be, will he be able to service all those lines when the big dump comes!

The good news, is that he is going to have to spread himself so thin, that I'm destined to get first tracks somewhere!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2010)

billski said:


> Steve will have a harem of fine BC lines. The question will be, will he be able to service all those lines when the big dump comes!
> 
> The good news, is that he is going to have to spread himself so thin, that I'm destined to get first tracks somewhere!


You don't need to worry about that Bill, I ain't going to give up a lift serviced pow day to get a few earned runs at flat Tenney. I am talking dawn/dusk patrol before/after work or days after the dump when the resorts are tracked out but Tenney still has some fresh going on. 

Realistically, Tenney is pretty tame terrain wise and does not get a ton of natural. If I skin there more than half a dozen days this season, it would be impressive. Then again, I might really get after it mid-week. Who knows. Depends how much I can get my butt in gear.

I think that says something about Tenney right there........


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2010)

you can link up some decent pitched spots on that mountain.  

Forget Me Not > Strap Dragon is a great trail, loaded with puckerbrush, but still fun.

Engleswood Glade area is also great and then theres a short steepish cool slot off of Coming Home that you can link to on the way home. 

might be a great place for me to practice skinning as I know the mountain alright


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 19, 2010)

Snap Dragon and the liftline are about the only pitch on the mountain. Glades are easier to appreciate mellow pitch, so there are indeed a few options but it will take a lot of snow to load them up.

That is the second time you mentioned 'practicing' skinning. There is nothing to practice, it is just one foot in front of the other.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2010)

maybe I'm just being a :dunce:

guess I just think having my heal release will take a bit of getting used to


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 19, 2010)

I'll show y'all what a dork I am, as Tenney has been my bread and buttah for the last two seasons.

The steepest pitch on the hill is the last part of Forget-Me-Not as it comes down to Snap Dragon (these two trails actually had a big brush cut before last season, so they skied VERY well during Tenney's brief flirtation with winter last year).  There are short, steep pitches on Snap Dragon, Hornet, Headwall, and Rollercoaster.  But the longest consistent pitches are over on Sunflower and Sweet William and their associated glades.

It is a roly-poly sorta place, obviously doesn't take too much snow to make it skiable, because they weren't making but the bare minimum for the last 2 years, and I don't think any of it ever went onto their steeper trails.

Who's buyin'?  Can NH make even more off-season ski news?  I guess by 12/15 it will be in-season.  But still.....


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 19, 2010)

For 170k it cant be to tough to find a buyer. 

Not sure how it works though. Couple places in the village here in Jackson sold for like 10 bucks, but with millions in liens on the properties.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> For 170k it cant be to tough to find a buyer.
> 
> Not sure how it works though. Couple places in the village here in Jackson sold for like 10 bucks, but with millions in liens on the properties.


I'm sure there are lots of other lienholders other than just the tax man.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 19, 2010)

Any smart investor will take one look at that place and turn the other way, leaving Tenney to rot and grow in right where it stands. It's sad because I've had some fun there, worked there for winter '02-'03, but that's the way it goes.

Like others have said there's few trails with any real pitch, shitty lifts, no snow. To draw one positive, they did have a few fun glades. But, not enough to come back from many other shortcomings.Their attempt at a park was always good for a laugh, too.


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2010)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Any smart investor will take one look at that place and turn the other way, leaving Tenney to rot and grow in right where it stands. It's sad because I've had some fun there, worked there for winter '02-'03, but that's the way it goes.
> 
> Like others have said there's few trails with any real pitch, shitty lifts, no snow. To draw one positive, they did have a few fun glades. But, not enough to come back from many other shortcomings.Their attempt at a park was always good for a laugh, too.



Why no consideration for a niche market?  Look at Crotched.  You could say the same things about Crotch.  You've got major metro areas of Concord and Manchester on which to draw from.  Build a huge learning factory.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Nov 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Why no consideration for a niche market?  Look at Crotched.  You could say the same things about Crotch.  You've got major metro areas of Concord and Manchester on which to draw from.  Build a huge learning factory.



In a perfect world, that's what would happen, but the niche market you're referring to (learners, correct?) keep on driving up I-93 to Waterville, Loon, Bretton Woods, etc. How many ownerships have tried and failed now at Tenney? It probably takes two hands to count them. You're average "Neverever" isn't going to say, "Guys, lets go to Tenney." They're going to the other nearby resorts with more to offer. And if they don't drive PAST Tenney, they stop before it because there's already two learning factories close by at Gunstock and Ragged. 

Even the college crowd when I was at Plymouth wasn't going to Tenney. Every year the student body would vote on a ski package. It usually was between, Loon/Waterville, Cannon/Ragged, and Tenney. Every skier or snowboarder was lobbying friends who didn't ride to vote for anything BUT Tenney. And it was free tickets if it was voted in. Students didn't even want to go there FOR FREE. 

Crotched can draw from a bigger local crowd because they don't have bigger, better resorts AS short a drive away. Whereas, I've lived in the Plymouth, Thornton/Campton, NH area for the better part of 10 years now and few if anyone I know up here get excited about skiing or riding at Tenney. Everyone goes to the real mountains. Not saying they don't have a following, it's just not big enough to keep them afloat. 

Sad but true, it's just how it is up here. A majority of people don't want to ride at a dump when they have better options so close by. I totally agree that areas like Tenney have their place in the industry. Unfortunately, Tenney is a very small fish up here in the Ski93 area, can't compete. They just don't have what it takes, I've said my goodbyes. (A few times over now for Tenney.)

And I want to truely say, "Best of luck," to the smaller resorts out there trying to make it happen. It's a tough market these days. Nobody likes to see the hill they learned on go under (RIP Brodie.)


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 19, 2010)

Because you already have Crotched, and Gunstock to the East is a similar type getup, only better. A niche is what it is, a niche. It cant support a mountain like Tenney, and Crotched, and Gunstock, and Ragged, and 8 other smallish feeder hills all trying to grab a hold of that niche. Oh yeah, Pats Peak, already kills it in the Manch vegas and Concord markets. They do it about as good as you can. Sweet park. Night skiing everywhere. Good snowmaking. 

If they really wanted to go after that niche, theyd do season pass programs through the local school systems for season pass programs for the kiddos for like 50 bucks a season. Run a couple school busses up there and make it a solid night/weekend area for the locals. Charge like 400 for an adult season pass (maybe three hundred?) and try to kill it on f&b? I guess it could be done ..... like Pats did already. Woops.


----------



## stomachdoc (Nov 20, 2010)

AdironRider said:


> Because you already have Crotched, and Gunstock to the East is a similar type getup, only better. A niche is what it is, a niche. It cant support a mountain like Tenney, and Crotched, and Gunstock, and Ragged, and 8 other smallish feeder hills all trying to grab a hold of that niche. Oh yeah, Pats Peak, already kills it in the Manch vegas and Concord markets. They do it about as good as you can. Sweet park. Night skiing everywhere. Good snowmaking.
> 
> If they really wanted to go after that niche, theyd do season pass programs through the local school systems for season pass programs for the kiddos for like 50 bucks a season. Run a couple school busses up there and make it a solid night/weekend area for the locals. Charge like 400 for an adult season pass (maybe three hundred?) and try to kill it on f&b? I guess it could be done ..... like Pats did already. Woops.



Agreed.  The only way that Tenney will draw skiers is by seriously undercutting the competition in terms of price.  Unfortunately, with the operating margins of most ski areas being razor thin, and the serious capital that is needed at Tenney over the next 5 years, I don't think it is a very attractive investment option.  

Perhaps the only thing that would have saved it would be lots of developable slope side real estate (like the plan at Burke).  Right now with the housing market in the hopper, I'm not sure that even the promise of lots of condos would make it happen.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2010)

stomachdoc said:


> Perhaps the only thing that would have saved it would be lots of developable slope side real estate (like the plan at Burke).  Right now with the housing market in the hopper, I'm not sure that even the promise of lots of condos would make it happen.


Tenney already has a long string of condos on mountain. Not much of it is specifically slopeside as I remember. They certainly could have expanded up the mountain but its not like there aren't already a lot of condos on the market (even before the rumors). 

There was rumor a year or two ago that a big developer was going to come in, build a lift below the current base, put in a HSQ, and build up a massive resort/real estate thing. That never happened, of course.

The build up of existing resorts is done. The market simply can not bare any more supply. Even when the economy turns around, all the aging boomers with second homes that no longer ski are going to be looking to sell and cash out so they can have more money to take care of themselves. Its going to flood the market with supply without enough buyers to pick up the slack.

The only thing I could envision working for Tenney is a private club with obnoxious high end real estate. Its close enough to Boston that a private club would work. You know, for people who want the country club of Loon but don't want the crowds of the little people. How is Bear Creek doing with that? Tenney would be closer to a metro base, very convenient, and have a better mountain to work with. I don't think there will ever not be a market for pampering to the top 1% of wage earners.


----------



## Mapnut (Nov 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I don't think there will ever not be a market for pampering to the top 1% of wage earners.



There wasn't for Haystack.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 20, 2010)

Mapnut said:


> There wasn't for Haystack.


Good point. But Haystack is not as close to a metro area as Tenney and the mountain had sat dormant while the developers tried to get things going. The well to do have a lot of money, but they don't invest it stupidly (usually). If Tenney doesn't open next season, you can stick a fork in it.


----------



## cannonist (Nov 20, 2010)

Goodbye Tenney Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VH-vaHFgQkQ


----------



## trackbiker (Nov 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I don't think there will ever not be a market for pampering to the top 1% of wage earners.



I have a very good friend in that demogaphic. He's not going to Tenney. Last year he spent two weeks in Zermatt and plans the same this season. There may be a demographic a little lower who could make a private resort work but if you look at history, our economy is going to be at best flat for the next 10 years. Not talking politics, just economics. The top 2% are going to be doing very well. The rest, not so well. But the top 2% are not going to be buying realestate in New England.


----------



## polariso (Nov 21, 2010)

*Bummer*

Never got a chance to ski Tenney. I suppose I could always earn my turns. I feel for the condo owners there. Im optomistic about the economy, no matter how bad it would appear.


----------



## random_ski_guy (Nov 21, 2010)

trackbiker said:


> I have a very good friend in that demogaphic. He's not going to Tenney. Last year he spent two weeks in Zermatt and plans the same this season. There may be a demographic a little lower who could make a private resort work but if you look at history, our economy is going to be at best flat for the next 10 years. Not talking politics, just economics. The top 2% are going to be doing very well. The rest, not so well. But the top 2% are not going to be buying realestate in New England.



I agree with your assessment.  The big money does not ski new england too much, even if they live in NY or Boston.  They jet to Europe or the Mtn West for a couple ski weeks a year.  Its the top 5% to 2% crowd that feeds the NE ski/real estate machine and I dont see that demographic lining up to buy "private club" real estate anytime soon.  Your biggest fear would be the success of the facility itself and that is hard to see in the present economic environment.


----------



## threecy (Nov 21, 2010)

polariso said:


> I feel for the condo owners there.



I doubt there is a single owner there who is surprised by Tenney closing.  The area has been unstable at best for the past 20 years.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Nov 21, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Tenney already has a long string of condos on mountain. Not much of it is specifically slopeside as I remember. They certainly could have expanded up the mountain but its not like there aren't already a lot of condos on the market (even before the rumors).
> 
> There was rumor a year or two ago that a big developer was going to come in, build a lift below the current base, put in a HSQ, and build up a massive resort/real estate thing. That never happened, of course.
> 
> ...



Bear Creek is closed, Haystack never took off, and anybody with a brain will look at those two case studies and walk far far away from Tenney.  Plus people with that much money, want a trophy home yes, but they also want a trophy mountain to go with it.  That being said, the only scenerio, as far fetched as it is, is if a championship golf course went in....the golf course being the main draw, not the ski aspect.  The skiing would be an added bonus, giving you a year round use of your property.


----------



## random_ski_guy (Nov 21, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Bear Creek is closed, Haystack never took off, and anybody with a brain will look at those two case studies and walk far far away from Tenney.  Plus people with that much money, want a trophy home yes, but they also want a trophy mountain to go with it.  That being said, the only scenerio, as far fetched as it is, is if a championship golf course went in....the golf course being the main draw, not the ski aspect.  The skiing would be an added bonus, giving you a year round use of your property.



I was wondering if Bear Creek had wound down.  

How about a personal private mountain?   Carve a road to the top, plop a house down and snow cat ski a handful of natural weekends a year.  No doubt its a long shot..it would certainly take a unique buyer with a passion for skiing and super deep pockets, but thats about all I see.

Regarding golf...its another tough business with flat/declining sales trends like skiing.  Most golf courses are a breakeven proposition constructed to either sell real estate or hotel rooms.  The few private daily fee courses that have opened in the greater NY area over the past 10 years have faired ok, but not spectacular....and thats in a seemingly golf starved area with deep pockets.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Bear Creek is closed, Haystack never took off, and anybody with a brain will look at those two case studies and walk far far away from Tenney.  Plus people with that much money, want a trophy home yes, but they also want a trophy mountain to go with it.  That being said, the only scenerio, as far fetched as it is, is if a championship golf course went in....the golf course being the main draw, not the ski aspect.  The skiing would be an added bonus, giving you a year round use of your property.


Bear Creek has been confirmed as closed? I heard rumor on a forum online (here or SJ very likely) but never saw any confirmation. If it won't work for Bear Creek, then it definitely won't work at Tenney.

No way they could put a golf course in either. They don't have enough land and the land they do have below the mountain is pretty much all down hill with no flats to speak of. There are businesses below and on either side of the mountain, as I recall. Not to mention, Owl's Nest went into Campton not too long ago. They already own the big golf course resort market around here, though I suspect they stole a lot of it from Jack O' Lantern. I don't know how a lot of golf courses around here make it. The market would not bear another and it wouldn't be doable as a private either. Golf courses nation wide are currently on the decline.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Golf courses nation wide are currently on the decline.



how times have changed.  While a student at UVM just ten years ago I recall studying in one of my classes that an average of one new golf course per day was opening in the US.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 22, 2010)

Ha! I know not all golfers are old people but take a walk around a typical club and check out the members.....


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 24, 2010)

snoseek said:


> Ha! I know not all golfers are old people but take a walk around a typical club and check out the members.....



You can walk around a lot of ski area base lodges on a wednesday morning and think the same thing!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 24, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> You can walk around a lot of ski area base lodges on a wednesday morning and think the same thing!



Yeah Bretton Woods on a Wednesday. Everyone's retired, I'm jealous!


----------



## Anklebiter (Nov 25, 2010)

trackbiker said:


> I have a very good friend in that demogaphic. He's not going to Tenney. Last year he spent two weeks in Zermatt and plans the same this season. There may be a demographic a little lower who could make a private resort work but if you look at history, our economy is going to be at best flat for the next 10 years. Not talking politics, just economics. The top 2% are going to be doing very well. The rest, not so well. But the top 2% are not going to be buying realestate in New England.



I agree. I have a friend that is very well off and they usually go out west two or three times a season. Now, that their children are getting older (pre teen & teen). They are talking about going to Europe once a season.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

Auction starts in a couple hours.

Auctioneering company Joseph Finn Co. Inc. will conduct the sale and  Vice President Ross Finn said it will start promptly at 11 a.m. out in  front of the mountain. No tour is planned for the potential buyers or  audience members.

hopeful bidders will need to put at least $100,000 down to buy the main  ski area and $25,000 each for the two joining pieces of land.

People often pay with a bank check or cashier’s checks, he said, but they can also make the deposit in cash if available.

_(that's it.  After the raging discussion about having $100 bills in your pocket, I'll just bring singles...._

Finn said several outcomes are possible, including even the cancellation  or postponement oft he sale. He said he couldn’t predict what will  happen but there’s been “a bunch of interest” in the auction.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 15, 2010)

If anyone wants to wire me the $150000, I will attend the auction as your proxy.:-D


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> If anyone wants to wire me the $150000, I will attend the auction as your proxy.:-D


I tried, but I still can't get those hundred dollar bills into the wire.  :dunce:


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, thanks for trying.  I might head up there around 11, just out of curiosity.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmmm.  

Tenney was purchased for $500,000 by a lawyer representing Iroquois Capital, who I guess were one of 5 motgagees holding parts of Tenney's title.  He was the only bidder.  I spoke with him briefly, he intends to purchase the other two empty lots as well.  He has no intention of operating a ski area, but says that both before and after the auction he had been approached by parties interested in acquiring the property.  This will let them clean up the title and potentially be able to sell for a "fee simple" transaction.

There were about 40 people there watching.  Various news media outlets, including WMUR with a video camera, were there so I'm sure more info will be available soon.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> Tenney was purchased for $500,000 by a lawyer representing Iroquois Capital, who I guess were one of 5 motgagees holding parts of Tenney's title.  He was the only bidder.  I spoke with him briefly, he intends to purchase the other two empty lots as well.  He has no intention of operating a ski area, but says that both before and after the auction he had been approached by parties interested in acquiring the property.  This will let them clean up the title and potentially be able to sell for a "fee simple" transaction.
> 
> There were about 40 people there watching.  Various news media outlets, including WMUR with a video camera, were there so I'm sure more info will be available soon.



Thanks!  Considering that the mortgage was for 2.5 M, I can see this being a good bet for him to recover more than 500K in the end.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2010)

Maybe someone can purchase Tenney and Ascutney and run them both....


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Maybe someone can purchase Tenney and Ascutney and run them both....


Like a season's pass for both?


----------



## billski (Dec 16, 2010)

Interesting photos from Nashua Telegraph.
http://www.nashuatelegraph.com/newsstatenewengland/902375-227/investor-buys-tenney-area.html
A good map from the Nashua Telegraph of all the parcels in relation to each other.
http://www.concordmonitor.com/article/229338/ski-area-sells-to-only-bidder




Potentially a turn-key operation.  if they don't let it sit around unused too long.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you say "turn-key" or "turkey"?:blink:

I am pretty far from being a finance guy, and I know that they were trying to cut losses, but I see the total purchase price, and the back taxes, and now think it is even more cost prohibitive for someone to operate it as a ski area.  If they bought it for $850,000 and they pay off debts, they've gotta then try to sell it for over a million, right?


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2010)

Not sure about turn key.  None of the prep work for this season has been done and I can only imagine what may not have been taken care of properly and is waiting to bite the buyer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 16, 2010)

It also seems weird to have that one strip of land running right up the ski area that was not included with the sale.  That would be problematic in terms of operating the ski area I would imagine:


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 16, 2010)

I wonder who is currently responsible for the access road? This probably should go into the Access Road thread, but Tenney has the absolutely worst and most rutted out Access Road around. If you are not doing less than the speed limit, you will almost certainly damage your car's under carriage. That has to be fixed if they are going to find a serious buyer. I wonder how the condo's effect any such deals and how the condo association feels about that access road since those home owners use that access road more than any one else would except Tenney employees. Also, it looks like part of the ski area proper is not within parcel 1? How does that work?


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 16, 2010)

$100k and $250k for the extra parcels is quite a steal I would think, even in this poor housing market. They could easily build several really nice housing units on the cheap and turn a considerable profit. They could build a substantial amount of new homes in those parcels. Housing market might be junk now, but it seems like a good long term investment even without the ski area there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 16, 2010)

Tenneys access road definitely is the pits.  Not only rutted, but when I skied there 2 years ago it was rarely sanded all that well.


----------



## cannonist (Dec 16, 2010)

There is also a very ugly trailer parked out front...


----------



## threecy (Dec 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Also, it looks like part of the ski area proper is not within parcel 1? How does that work?



That is pretty interesting...the original ski area (T-Bar only) was built near the #1.  They obviously had access to that slot of land by the time they built the double chairlift a few years later.  Hopefully it's not a Whittier situation (the gondola line is owned separately from the ski area).


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

If you read through the 213 page disclosures, there are some interesting information:

August 15, 2010
Dear Mr. Kulik,
"I am an abutter...there are significant boundary issues between us that need to be addressed, the most important of which is that the southern water tower is 95% on my property without my permission... I am willing to consider bartering"
..Sincerely, Gardner Hall

there are "non-exclusive perpetual easements":
"to..develop a portion of the North Parcel...extending the triple chair lift running in a north westerly direction, for purposes of extending the line of the Heron-Poma lift to provide access to the upper mountain lifts and attendant trails..."

Buried in this document are several abutters names, but the property description makes it very difficult to ascertain ownership of that sliver of land straight up the mountain.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 17, 2010)

I can't seem to be able to cut and paste or link to the town's tax map and field assessment card.

It appears to me that there are three parcels that project up onto the ski area in the area of the base of Hornet, morning glory and that area.  The three are the two houses right across the trail from the base of the hornet chair, squeezed between the road and the trail.  One is a chalet style house, the other is a large stone lodge with the interesting porches.  These are between the base of the Hornet and the top of the platter pull.  They have 5.2 and 6 acres respectively.  The land area of the parcel that has the condos along the platter pull also runs up the mountain.  All appear to be independently owned.

I agree that the access road, in the direction they give you is a disaster.  I had heard some small town stuff/bs about how the maintenence company didn't do much plowing on that route because of the nonpayment of the association fees.  It is much easier on your vehicle to go around by the condos.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 17, 2010)

witch hobble said:


> I had heard some small town stuff/bs about how the maintenence company didn't do much plowing on that route because of the nonpayment of the association fees.


:-o

That would suggest that the access road is maintained by the condo association? :???: They can't be right, can it? Regardless, they need more than just adequate plowing... they need to repave at least major parts of that road, if not the whole thing.


----------



## billski (Dec 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> :-o
> 
> That would suggest that the access road is maintained by the condo association? :???: They can't be right, can it? Regardless, they need more than just adequate plowing... they need to repave at least major parts of that road, if not the whole thing.



If a road has seriously degraded, without repair, then I'll betcha it's private.  The onus is on the municipal authority to maintain roads for public safety, including getting emergency vehicles through and keeping it clear.  where roads are dirt and maintained by the town as Class III, I often see an annual bulldozing by the town to flatten the winter damage.  It sounds like this road has asphalt.


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 3, 2011)

Tenney was on tonight's Chronicle as part of unusual things for sale.


----------



## billski (Nov 8, 2011)

Iroquois has been publicly quiet for a year now.  I wonder what is up, or if they are just holding until the market improves.  They said the want to flip it.


----------



## cannonist (Nov 9, 2011)

still havnt heard anything...


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 9, 2011)

No visible signs of life.  No rumors to pass on.  We do have a couple new big box stores on the "Tenney Mountain Highway".  A CVS and a Tractor Supply.  Pills and Carhartts.


----------



## billski (Nov 9, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> No visible signs of life.  No rumors to pass on.  We do have a couple new big box stores on the "Tenney Mountain Highway".  A CVS and a Tractor Supply.  Pills and Carhartts.



Oh Joy.  The homogenization of NH.  Let's see.  Barnes and Noble, Sears, Old Navy, Burger King, Macys, NTB, Home Depot, Office Max, Abercrombie, Verizon Wireless, several banks.  Oh who could forget Bruggers.  Now anyone that goes to TMH will feel at home in San Jose, Denver, Atlanta or St. Louis.  What have I missed?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> No visible signs of life.  No rumors to pass on.  We do have a couple new big box stores on the "Tenney Mountain Highway".  A CVS and a Tractor Supply.  Pills and Carhartts.


And we have a new useless traffic light.

:flame:


----------



## threecy (Nov 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> And we have a new useless traffic light.
> 
> :flame:



As well as a pain in the neck stop sign on the Wallyworld access road!

I've been asking around locally for the past year and no one has heard anything in regard to Tenney.  I think it's safe to say they'll be closed again this winter.


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> And we have a new useless traffic light.
> 
> :flame:





threecy said:


> As well as a pain in the neck stop sign on the Wallyworld access road!



Yeah, but now you can access the Walmart from the Boulder Point side and vice versa, without having to drop back down to the TMH.  If and when Boulder Point reaches full build out, there would most likely be too much traffic trying to merge w/out a light.

You know how it is threecy!  Gotta make it easy for the private industry to expand.  Broaden the tax base!!!  If that means you gotta stop at a stop sign on your way in to Walmart, well, those are the sacrifices we all must make for the future of the American way of life. 

And billski, I admit it.  I have lived too far north for too long.  I had to google NTB.  Don't know if I've ever focused on one.


----------



## threecy (Nov 10, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> Yeah, but now you can access the Walmart from the Boulder Point side and vice versa, without having to drop back down to the TMH.



Indeed.  Also avoids the Wallyworld stop sign if you come up from that side.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2011)

Yea, I gave in and started going up Boulder Point. I resisted for a while because if you turn left there, you trigger the light for the other side. It friggin sucks. But with the addition of the stop sign I said F it, that is just going to be the unintentional consequences of a useless light. My primary care is Boulder Point and I NEVER needed a traffic light to get in there prior to the light going in. Gah, so pissed about that light!


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 11, 2011)

November really is a cruel month.  

Here we have skiers reduced to discussing the fastest line to take to get into the Walmart parking lot.


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> November really is a cruel month.
> 
> Here we have skiers reduced to discussing the fastest line to take to get into the Walmart parking lot.



Indeed it is an embarrassing waste of talent and potential.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 11, 2011)

witch hobble said:


> Gotta make it easy for the private industry to expand.  Broaden the tax base!!!  If that means you gotta stop at a stop sign on your way in to Walmart, well, those are the sacrifices we all must make for the future of the American way of life.



:idea: That made me think of: "The WHITE ZONE is for loading and unloading only...If yah gotta load, or if yah gotta unload, go to the WHITE ZONE. You'll love it...it's a way of life. That's right, you'll love it, it's a way of life, that's right, you'll love it, it's a way of life, you'll love it." FZ


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 29, 2012)

Don't mean to bump up an old thread, but just curious to see if there has been any news on Tenny since last fall.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 29, 2012)

It's OK to bump an old thread.  I'm interested as well if there is anything new.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 29, 2012)

The only thing I've heard is that the trails are growing in _FAST_.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2012)

Abubob said:


> The only thing I've heard is that the trails are growing in _FAST_.



Ascutney looks to be growing in quickly too. 
The last couple of wet summers have helped saplings and bushes grow very quickly.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 29, 2012)

I haven't heard anything. calling witch_hobble for the local scuttlebutt...


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish there was some scuttlebutt....would at least be a sign.

I tried to take the touring setup there one evening in february while the kids were at gymnastics.  Coverage was thin, base was rock solid, with just an inch of light blower on top.  I didn't get far before turning around.  This was before the storm at the end of the month.

Trails are definitely growing in and work road has a lot of cobbly rubble.

It would have been a really tough year for Tenney, to say the least.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2012)

It's on the market.  $2.45M

Bought by Iroquois Capital Mgt. (NYC) at auction for $850k late last year. They have combined three lots up for auction (445, 385, 39 acres) for this sale (869 acres).  All the reportage was for the 445 ski area.  It appears they quietly purchased the other two at auction.

Looks like they just plan to flip it.  Photos don't look like anything has changed.


Their domain name is available.
http://www.tennymtn.com/

Wayback has no entries since May 3, 2011


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 30, 2012)

billski said:


> It's on the market.  $2.45M
> 
> Bought by Iroquois Capital Mgt. (NYC) for $850k.
> 
> ...




Only $2.45M?

If I hit Megamillions tonight, I will purchase it...  And also to boot, I will give everyone here at the AZ season passes for life for free!


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2012)

Bostonian said:


> Only $2.45M?
> 
> If I hit Megamillions tonight, I will purchase it...  And also to boot, I will give everyone here at the AZ season passes for life for free!



IMHO buying is the easy part.  Operating it will be difficult.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 30, 2012)

Too bad that capital company bought the place with intention of flipping. Unless they decided to cut their losses (or more likely take a complete loss), they are going to loose the mountain permanently and so is the skiing public. No one is going to buy that hill for two mill or more. No one wanted to buy it for less than one mill and they aren't investing anything into the flip. Not good.


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2012)

I screwed up guys.  The sale is for Squaw Mt. in Maine.  Still stinks.  Sorry.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Mar 30, 2012)

billski said:


> I screwed up guys.  The sale is for Squaw Mt. in Maine.  Still stinks.  Sorry.



Huh, what are you talking about, I must be confused.  Your link clearly shows Tenney for sale, not Squaw.  Squaw is still owned by a private individual, Calafone.  Unless they just purchased it in the last week or so.  As mentioned in my update yesterday on the Squaw thread, rumor has it a Veneuzelan (sp) company/person is interested in purchasing it as a throw in in order to purchase an Island in Florida from the current owner of Squaw.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2012)

Am I correct in saying that the last crew disassembled the Hornet Double in anticipation of installing a new lift?  If so, that would suck.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 31, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Am I correct in saying that the last crew disassembled the Hornet Double in anticipation of installing a new lift?  If so, that would suck.


It was still there last year.


----------



## billski (Mar 31, 2012)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Huh, what are you talking about, I must be confused.  Your link clearly shows Tenney for sale, not Squaw.  Squaw is still owned by a private individual, Calafone.  Unless they just purchased it in the last week or so.  As mentioned in my update yesterday on the Squaw thread, rumor has it a Veneuzelan (sp) company/person is interested in purchasing it as a throw in in order to purchase an Island in Florida from the current owner of Squaw.



man, I must have ADD.  Gotta gofor rehab.  You're not confused, it's me.  :blink:  Time for a break and heal this broken finger.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 31, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> It was still there last year.



Right, but were all the chairs still on?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 1, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> Right, but were all the chairs still on?


Yes.


----------



## DoublePlanker (May 9, 2012)

I heard an encouraging rumor from a co-worker who owns at Tenney.  He's been pessimistic for years and never has expressed any optimism even when it was operating under prior ownership.  

He says there are potential investors who have deep pockets and interest.  Some real estate at Tenney has recently been acquired and seen appreciation based on speculation.

So perhaps this place will be found soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

DoublePlanker said:


> I heard an encouraging rumor from a co-worker who owns at Tenney.  He's been pessimistic for years and never has expressed any optimism even when it was operating under prior ownership.
> 
> He says there are potential investors who have deep pockets and interest.  Some real estate at Tenney has recently been acquired and seen appreciation based on speculation.
> 
> So perhaps this place will be found soon.



Hopefully new owner doesn't try to make snow in summer.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone heard anything over the summer about what's going on at Tenney? Was going through AZ listings in the resort directory and came across this as another NELSAP


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2012)

I think that they are NELSAP regrettably.  They have not had skiing in what, three years of so?


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah I read a wikipedia article (ha, ha) that talked about it being purchased and possibly reopening last year which obviously didn't occur and didn't know if anything else was going on. 

and no  I didn't go through the whole thread ... my answer is probably already here somewhere :roll:


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, I think we can stick a fork in Tenney. Can't compete here in the area with the big kids.

Only thing going on at Tenney is the installation of a wind farm on it's ridgeline and the next one west (Fletcher Mtn.) That of course, has nothing to do financially with the ski area and the work (roads) is being done via the other side of the mountain in Groton.


----------



## Nick (Sep 23, 2012)

That's a shame. Thanks for the update guys.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 24, 2012)

thetrailboss said:


> I think that they are NELSAP regrettably.  They have not had skiing in what, three years of so?


They are going into their third year closed. 

I think it would be tough to rebuild and make Tenney sustainable. Every other major Ski93 mountain now has a high speed lift(s) (Cannon, Loon, Bretton, Waterville, Gunstock, and Ragged). Obviously, the double needs to go as it is slow and probably getting close to its expiration date. I don't see Tenney pulling in the numbers without a HSQ given the length of the lift and its competition. They also need to add better snow making. The mountain doesn't get a lot of natural snow compared to its nearby competitors. That is a lot of basic infrastructure costs before we even talk about their image problem ("Is Tenney even open this year?"). How do you fight against a public awareness issue like that? More people probably know about and have skied Burke by now than Tenney. I can't even imagine what types of basic maintenance issues happen when an area doesn't operate for 2+ years. The cost to reopen the place would be significant and skier visits would be very low. The mountain would have to be reinvented in a major way.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 24, 2012)

Gnarcissaro said:


> Yes, I think we can stick a fork in Tenney.




Those windmills are sorta like a bunch of big forks, stuck in Tenney.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 24, 2012)

I can't believe this thread keeps going.  The property is still for sale.  $1,999,999.

As far as competition in the region, has anybody else noticed that Loon is sponsoring keeping the highway beautiful down immediately before exit 28???  I think that is new. :roll:


----------



## Telemechanic (Sep 25, 2012)

witch hobble said:


> Those windmills are sorta like a bunch of big forks, stuck in Tenney.



At least construction hasn't had an effect on the ski trails.  As mentioned access the the wind farm is from the other side of the mountain.


----------

